# [A] "STERNENSTAUB" auf Arygos/Khaz'goroth sucht zu WoD wieder nette Member !



## Philistyne (1. November 2014)

Hallo Liebe WoW'ler ! Unsere Gilde Sternenstaub ist eine nette Basisgilde auf dem Server Arygos / Khaz'goroth beheimatet. Zum baldigen Start der neuen Erweiterung WoD suchen wir weiter nette Member aller Level, Klassen und Rassen ! Meldet euch bitte ingame über die Ingame Gildenanfrage oder mit Kurzvorstellung im Forum unter Bewerbungen auf unserer Gildenhomepage unter www.sternenstaub-gilde .de ! Wir freuen uns auf euch !


----------



## Philistyne (5. November 2014)

/Push


----------



## Philistyne (10. November 2014)

/ push


----------



## Philistyne (21. November 2014)

/ Push / Wir suchen immer wieder nette aktive Member aller Stufen und Klassen ! Wir sind eine Casual Gilde auf dem Server Arygos / Khaz'goroth . Meldet euch zahlreich bei Interesse !


----------



## Philistyne (28. November 2014)

/Push : wir wollen in der nächsten Zeit auch wieder auf Funbasis gildenintern versuchen eine Raidgruppe für die neuen WoD Raids aufzubauen ! Meldet euch also bitte bei uns wenn Interesse bestehen sollte ! Danke !!!


----------



## assgar (30. November 2014)

Eure Gildenvorstellung hier im Forum ist vorsichtig gesagt etwas knapp und 0815.Mehr Details wären wünschenswert für zukünftige Bewerber,aber so lieblos hingeklatscht wird´s schwer für Euch.Da würde ich mich fragen,wenn die sich bei der Vorstellung schon so wenig Mühe geben wie ist es dann erst in der Gilde.


----------



## Philistyne (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich möchte hier nun nicht den ganzen Werdegang unserer Gilde dabieten da wir auch auf unserem Server sehr bekannt sind. Wer sich trotzdem über uns informieren möchte der kann das gerne auf unserer Homepage : www.sternenstaub-gilde.de tun.


----------



## Philistyne (12. Dezember 2014)

Huhu ! Ich noch einmal ! Am 20.12. haben wir unseren 1. Hochfels Raid ! Suchen immer noch nette, aktive Member die auch gerne gildenintern in einer Basisgilde Raiden möchten. Solltet ihr also Gelegenheitsspieler sein die aber in kleinem Rahmen gildenmäßig Spaß haben wollt dürft ihr euch gerne mal bei uns melden. Entweder bewerben über unsere Page:   www.sternenstaub-gilde.de oder auch sehr gerne ingame bei Philistyne oder Metaxades. Oder auch gerne ingame per Post an uns oder über das Gildenanfragesystem ingame ! Level und Klasse sind uns dabei egal, wir freuen uns auf jeden einzelnen neuen Member der/die uns tatkräftig unterstützen möchte. Wir sehen uns in Draenor ! Bis dahin ... Für Lordaeron und die Allianz !!!


----------



## Philistyne (24. Januar 2015)

/ push


----------



## Philistyne (23. Februar 2015)

/  Push


----------

